# Restaurant Reviews



## Hound Dog

I can provide meaningful restaurant reviews for Jalisco´s Lakeside, Inland Veracruz State, Oaxaca State, Puebla State and Chiapas. Anyone interested? If not, I disappear.


----------



## coffee guy

My wife and I would be very interested in any reviews you care to post, Hound Dog. I know from your other postings you're extremely knowledgeable about a wide range of cuisines, so your thoughts would be invaluable. 

We're nowhere near as widely traveled as you are, but have been to Oaxaca and San Cristobal de las Casas and plan on returning often; Xalapa and Puebla are also our our radar screens (I've been to both on business and loved them but never as a tourist). And we live at Lake Chapala and would be thrilled to have your recommendations, as all we usually get are tips on "white bread" steakhouses from an infamous poster on another forum which shall remain nameless!

Thanks for offering!

Kevin


----------

